# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Jost...

## MIke R

putting the finishing touches on the April 2015 trip to Jost VanDyke for a week......looking at a beachfront villa, a jeep and a  small boat for a ridiculously inexpensive price......nice thing is you can order all your  food at a  grocery service center in Tortola which will ( FOR FREE )  put it on the ferry the morning of your arrival and for 20 bucks they will then put it in your villa and refrigerate the perishables....and the grocery prices for the most part aren't that bad ( we re bringing much with us as well )....you have to do this trip way in advance as lodging is fairly limited on the island so to get what you want you have to do it early.....

very excited about it all and so are the girls......

----------


## Peter NJ

Since you probably will fly non stop to STT it would be wise to pack a cooler of frozen goodies for the house...What house are you looking at?

----------


## MIke R

> Since you probably will fly non stop to STT it would be wise to pack a cooler of frozen goodies for the house...What house are you looking at?




No need ....meats,dairy,cheeses etc will be delivered from Bobbys Marketplace Tortola   to the villa via the morning ferry ...free delivery to Jost  and then 20 bucks to have the property manager put it  in the villa ... Going with White Bay Seaside Villas 

we will bring non perishables like pasta rice  coffee sugar herbs spices etc

----------


## Rosemary

Fun!  Something special to look forward to.

----------


## JoshA

Sounds great Mike. You'll be hanging out at the Soggy Dollar a lot. Having a boat is great. Quick trips to Sandy Spit or Cane Garden Bay. Nice!

----------


## MIke R

yeah Josh its been a while since I was there.....looking forward to it....long way off though....lots in between

----------


## MotherOcean

Look forward to hearing about your trip. Jost is going to fit in somewhere in our week stay and look so forward to it. 

Well worth the $20 grocery delivery. We did something like that in Mexico one year. Didn't have to go shopping. It worked out perfect!!

----------


## MIke R

yes and Bobbys Marketplace  online ordering PDF is 18 pages long...they have everything...

----------


## andynap

So you made plans 1 year and 3 months from now. Sort of contradicts your no plans edit. Only applies to us.

----------


## MIke R

did you not read my previous post? ....you HAVE to..the lodging is limited....otherwise you get nothing or something you dont want...

and somehow through divine intervention I guess, this was all done without asking strangers  in a biog what I should do and when I should do it..... :Triumphant:

----------


## andynap

Well there you have it -you have to.  You found the exception-

----------


## MIke R

first of all, to clarify things,  of course we plan the nuts and bolts of a trip well in advance..its once we GET there that planing goes out the window and we just go with whatever strikes us at the  time....

speaking of which I just got off a Skype call with Martin and he is living large floating around the BVIs in a sailboat right now.....headin to  Montserrat tomorrow

----------


## sbhlvr

Mike that sounds awesome. You know that is on our short list in the near future. We'll have to discuss when we see you. We were looking at White Bay villas or the little inn by Soggy Dollar. Can't wait to check out the bubbly pool. Have you been there? 
FYI Mishka is playing in Cambridge on 3/20 I believe and is trying to plan a NH show as well. Clay Cook of ZBB and Levy Lowrie are also playing (together) in NH as well around that time. I read that ZBB is taking abit of time off since he is expecting his 5th child

----------


## MIke R

cool...20th we re in Portland Maine for the weekend....following weekend Boston NorthEnd for the weekend...

we ll talk about Jost when we see each other..I learned a ton

been to jost but not to Bubbly Pools on Jost..

----------


## Peter NJ

Sunday funday might be too busy for u guys





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLL8A...c4-overview-vl

----------


## MIke R

I am assuming it will be a bit more subdued in late April....

----------


## Peter NJ

Not sure about that? Sunday is just a huge day on White Bay..Man u are gonna have a blast...Those endless REAL beach bars..

----------


## MIke R

we ll see....and yes I do love real beach bars for sure.....
Martrin is flipping out over Montserrat and says its his" new "island to go to" now and wants me to go there instead of Jost

----------


## Peter NJ

Nice I hope he posts a report here

----------


## Rosemary

Sydneys Peace and Love!

----------


## julianne

Ditto, Rosemary!

----------


## dalbys

The food at One Love Bay and Grill on White Bay was very good when we were there a few weeks ago.

----------


## CREGGERS

White Bay is a mob scene from 11am to 4pm EVERY DAY. There are no cheap Jeep rentals (only Abe's & Paradise rent and the are both $60/day) Check out Evening Star Villas http://www.eveningstarvilla.com/
We stayed on Jost the past 3 years for 4-5 days (after a similar stay on Anegada) and decided White Bay is too busy for what we want in a vacation. Anegada on the other hand is amazing !!






> Not sure about that? Sunday is just a huge day on White Bay..Man u are gonna have a blast...Those endless REAL beach bars..

----------


## MIke R

we will be spending most days renting a boat and heading out to Sandy Spit or Little Jost so that wont  bother us one bit....we are all booked in to White Bay Villas so we wont be needing a Jeep as the beach is right there as is the boat we re renting

----------


## MIke R

Sandy Spit dosnt look too shabby


sandy-spit-dsc1771.jpg
sandy-spit-british-virgin-islands.jpg

----------


## andynap

Mike- I took a look at where you are staying for future reference and the beach villas are all 1 bedroom? No?

----------


## MIke R

yes but they are setting up what sounds like a Murphy bed thingy in the living room....as I wanted to be on the beach and not in the two bedrooms up the hill

they have been very easy people to deal with and  seem very eager to please so far...

----------


## Peter NJ

Different view


10492436_10152551784273982_3395179292195080416_n.jpg

----------


## MotherOcean

Mike, we absolutely loved the BVI's and can't wait to return and stay a few days then head back to St John. The day charter was just too short. 

Don't forget to stop by Foxy's Taboo for lunch. The food was amazing. Oh and the B-Line too on Little Jost was great fun too. 

I imagine Carol clued you in but I just had to put my two cents in!! LOL

2014-05-13 12.52.30.jpg

2014-05-13 11.28.32.jpg

----------

